# Bent Explorer all done.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Its finally finished, well except for the cavity covers.







.







.







. Enjoy.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The first thing I thought after seeing this is the last line of this skit...

[video=youtube;D2TtIUHnkq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2TtIUHnkq8[/video]

Definitely a trip! Looks like good work!


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Just little bends. Thanks.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice axe...I thought it was gonna be a "righty"...it makes more "sense" as a "lefty"...ha ha ha...Did ya manage to make a case for it...???...Now _that_ I gotta see...!!!...


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

That is insanely cool and unique. It makes me go WTF, though.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Nice piece of work. Not my cup of tea but a well crafted instrument.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Nice axe...I thought it was gonna be a "righty"...it makes more "sense" as a "lefty"...ha ha ha...Did ya manage to make a case for it...???...Now _that_ I gotta see...!!!...


Agreed, where's the case?

I forgot about this one, I may not again, seeing it complete.

Cool guitar.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Very sci-fi cool.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cool - I like the uniqueness of the design


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know how this got posted again. I started a new thread so you can delete one. Here is a pic of the guitar being played recently.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

33 years ago, I stopped by the old Gibson facility in Kalamazoo, shortly before it closed (and got sold to Heritage Instruments), and one of the things I got to try was the "map" guitar, that has the shape of the continental U.S. Lemme tell you,if you get a little reckless and thrash too much, you can seriously hurt yourself on Florida! I'm happy to see that the builder of this little-piece-o'-6-string-Escher was wise enough to move its "Florida" out a little ways to prevent such injuries.


----------

